# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Ifbb Cracks Down

## ibiza69

courtesy of www.flexonline.com

IFBB CRACKS DOWN
Judges Must Keep Mum 
By Team FLEX
IFBB CRACKS DOWN ON CHATTY JUDGES
Dramatic new guidelines have been handed down from the offices of IFBB President Ben Weider regarding conduct of judges on duty at IFBB shows. The July 16th memo sent to judges and athletes states that judges engaged in the execution of their duties are now forbidden to speak to each or share information during an IFBB contest. These new restrictions are to be implemented immediately. By instituting these strict rules, President Weider wants it known that the IFBB is committed to serving the athletes and fans by providing the most professional and enjoyable experience for everybody connected with professional bodybuilding. 
Here's the memo. 

July 16, 2002 

NOTICE TO ALL IFBB PROFESSIONAL JUDGES AND ATHLETES 

The IFBB is receiving an ever-increasing number of complaints, which allege that some IFBB Professional Judges are speaking to each other and comparing notes during the judging session and competition at professional contests. 

Due to the serious nature of this allegation, the IFBB wishes to advise all of its Professional Judges of the following policy, which shall be strictly enforced at all IFBB Professional Events: 

1. At no time during the actual judging process shall judges converse with each other, regardless of the topic of conversation. 

2. At no time during the competition shall judges discuss with each other, or with any other person or persons, their decisions regarding the placement of athletes. 

3. At no time during the competition shall judges compare notes with each other regarding the placement of athletes. 

Any judge who contravenes this policy shall be immediately removed from the judging panel and shall have his or her IFBB Professional Judging Card revoked without further notice. The IFBB expects its judges to govern themselves in a professional manner that reflects positively on the sport. 


Ben Weider, CM, CQ, SBStJ, PhD 
President 

"In sport, there are no limitations, no barriers of race, religion, politics or culture. In sport, we are in touch with each other. Bodybuilding is important for nation building." 
--Ben Weider, CM, CQ, SBStJ, PhD

----------


## goldenFloyd

damn, does weider actually need all those things that follow his name?

----------

